# Suporting the Small Local Fish Stores



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi I'm a fish hobbyist and I've noticed and probably others like me have too that the SLFS are struggling to survive. What makes me upset is that some hobbyists use the name of SLFS as their point of meeting to sell the same products that the SLFS sell,I have no intention to offend anyone but I feel this is Immoral


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

tf_fish said:


> Hi I'm a fish hobbyist and I've noticed and probably others like me have too
> that the SLFS are struggling to survive. What makes me upset is that some hobbyists use the name of SLFS as their point of meeting to sell the same products that the SLFS sell,I feel this is Imoral


I kind of agree with you.

But to tell you the truth there is no way to stop it and it's done so that (fish heads) have a familiar landmark where to meet up and often those people will go into the fish store and pick something up.

I think if these SLFS don't get their acts together and start using the internet to promote their business they will never survive. If I see a stock list (pictures would be better) then they would be able to sell more product or at the least promote there store.

I also think that SLFS need to support the (Hobbyist More). If they would take hobbyist fish and sell them in their stores this would eliminate the competition.

I also think they should put out what they can get in and do special orders on fish.

I recently did a Below water order to get the fish in that SLFS would not bring in for me.( I offered to pay for the fish and shipping)

You can't control what other people do


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

tf_fish said:


> Hi I'm a fish hobbyist and I've noticed and probably others like me have too that the SLFS are struggling to survive. What makes me upset is that some hobbyists use the name of SLFS as their point of meeting to sell the same products that the SLFS sell,I have no intention to offend anyone but I feel this is Immoral


So if they met at some subway station, you wouldn't have a problem with it?

Did you think that maybe they decided to meet at a fish store so they can easily pick up some other related products? Wouldn't that support the fish store better than meeting at a subway station? Also, if some of those people had never been to that particular fish store before... tada, instant free publicity!


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

tf_fish said:


> Hi I'm a fish hobbyist and I've noticed and probably others like me have too that the SLFS are struggling to survive. What makes me upset is that some hobbyists use the name of SLFS as their point of meeting to sell the same products that the SLFS sell,I have no intention to offend anyone but I feel this is Immoral


I agree with you too but then like someone mentioned, even if someone met elsewhere... then that wouldn't help they're business...

That's also like saying we should buy the more expensive products from a small store because they might close down...

But it does feel a bit weird when I first realized people met at stores to sell the same thing :/


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

TBemba said:


> I kind of agree with you.
> 
> But to tell you the truth there is no way to stop it and it's done so that (fish heads) have a familiar landmark where to meet up and often those people will go into the fish store and pick something up.
> 
> ...


TBemba you have a good point support the (Hobbyist More) nothing wrong Whit some one saying EXP I go next week to franks to pick up some stuff if you need some of my stuff wee can meet their NOT I'll meet you outside of the store. The store owner pays rent and have to get his pay check


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

Kajendra said:


> I agree with you too but then like someone mentioned, even if someone met elsewhere... then that wouldn't help they're business...
> 
> That's also like saying we should buy the more expensive products from a small store because they might close down...
> 
> But it does feel a bit weird when I first realized people met at stores to sell the same thing :/


Hi Kajendra Wat upsets me is wen some one advertise met me outside the store and this person is selling the product that the store have for sale


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

tf_fish said:


> Hi Kajendra Wat upsets me is wen some one advertise met me outside the store and this person is selling the product that the store have for sale


Yeah I totally feel the same way. It does seem uncomfortable to see and sorta bugs me. But then I realized... when we're paying for gas, there is usually gas stations right next to each other that have a price difference, do you go to the more expensive one?

I mean it's fair competition right, k maybe not completely fair as there may be some bylaw or something that I have no idea of... But consumers go for the cheaper price :/

But I do agree with you, it does feel a bit weird :/


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm all for supporting the little guy but I think they would too benefit to some sort of online advertising.

The larger LFS tend to list their stock and what's on sale. I wouldn't mind buying from a smaller LFS but it's just more convenient to see what they have online.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Why should we care?

I have no personal relationship with the people who own these stores that are a business. Key word business.

They won't care if you have no food on your plate. 

So again why should we care about them?

They are failing for a reason. They are no good at what they are doing. A buisness will only do well if they earn it. 

I can understand if prostitutes or drug dealers were hanging out in front of their storefronts. That would definitely effect business. 

A few hobbyists meeting there with smiles on their faces just happy to be getting a new fish, plant whatever is not an issue at all. They know these stores have or might have the same livestock for sale but they have the power to buy from whom ever they want. They only rent the store not the parking lot. 

I say continue meeting where ever they want as long as it's legal.


----------

